# Automator : ajouter une temporisation dans la boucle



## jim062 (14 Mai 2012)

bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur Mac et je voudrais utiliser Automator pour un jeu. J'ai réussi à enregistrer tout les clics et mouvements que je voulais. Ensuite j'ai ajouté une boucle pour le faire tourner à l'infini. Mon problème c'est que je voudrais mettre une tempo de 20mn et je ne trouve pas. Faut-il utiliser un autre logiciel pour en créer une ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## sgamel (15 Mai 2012)

Le plus simple pour ajouter un délai serait d'insérer une action AppleScript et d'utiliser la commande "delay" pour créer une pause:

  delay nbMin*60

Le delai est indiqué en secondes.


----------

